# sertraline (lustral)



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

had a bad night/day on efexor for depression which i took first one of yesterday evening so phoned gp and just started on lustral (sertraline) an ssri. waiting to see how night goes at present feeling pretty out of it. anyone tried this with good results. how does it go with dp? would really like some good news


----------



## CaroleDaBoyz (Aug 18, 2004)

I took sertraline (Zoloft) for severe depression. And it did take the edge off the depression, enough so I was functioning again.

I only took 100mg a day. I know some people are on way higher dosages, but I don't like taking meds so I kept it to an absolute minimum.

Before Zoloft I tried several other SSRIs. All had bad side effects for me. SSRIs seem to affect different people in different ways. Some of the ones I tried seem to work well for other people, so it's unpredictable how effective they will be for a particular person.

But yes, in my case, sertraline was satisfactory. Hope it works well for you.

Carole


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Id give it a try. keep in mind that it might make you feel like shit initialy till it really begins to work. Alot of people give up on these drugs because of the rise in anxiety and insomnina. If theyd stick stick them out they might get some postitive effects.

Joe


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

The first days you take anti-depressant are always really symptomatic.
It takes a few days before the direct side-effects fades out.

That happened to me...the first Celexa and Zoloft pills I took got me so high I could not beleive it. I felt like I was on acid.
And after a few days it was better...
Better with the *normal* side-effects* of the medication.

They give us pills for the brain...even if they know about 20% of the brain mechanism.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Lustral/Zoloft.....Same things right? They just have different names cuz of different areas?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

just taken fourth pil god i hope this xxxx stops soon
thanks for advice hope 'few days' is almost over


----------

